# My Mini-z new circuit!! what do you think?



## imv (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello everyone I just looged in this site and I'm happy to share How i made my circuit for play with my Mini-Z.
What do you think of it??
you can see this mini-z track here: http://perso.wanadoo.es/cshoyuelos/MiniZ/index.htm
enjoy all my page and any suggestion will be welcomed
:wave:


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I think it looks cool... but do you really run them on it as it stands raised off the floor? If so, don't you need some bigger guard rails and or something to keep you from flying off the track and onto the floor?

Or do you set it on the floor?

I used to be a model train builder when I was younger... I'm just now getting into 18th scale. I kind of like the idea of builing tracks off the floor, and/or more like you'd build a model train layout with sceenery and such... but it would seem that to do it well you'd need a much bigger layout then you've got... then it also begs to wonder, just how much of a fun factor would it really add vs. just laying out a track on the basement floor with carpet... basic and flat...

I do think it would be seriously cool to have a 18th scale track simmilar to some of those grand slot car tracks with fancy banked curves bridges, etc... But again I think it would take more room then most people have I think... I personaly have a large basement, but I'm not sure how badly I want to build a really elaberate 18th scale RC track in it... hmm...


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi imv: Welcome to Hobby Talk.

*NICE Track! *You've got alot of time and work in it and I'll bet it's fun to race your Z's on. I especially like the details like the pavement markings for pit lane and the turns!:thumbsup: 

That looks like a long way down if you jump the guard rail though, I know I'd have my bodys all smashed up for sure. That's just me though...I have alittle trouble letting off the throttle sometimes.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Dudes check out our track on a 30' X 12' table at Frank's Trains and Hobbies in Oldsmar, Florida (Thats near Tampa) www.snowbirdnationals.com/thunder.htm
By the way Oldsmar was named after Ransom E. Olds, Founder of Oldsmobile


----------



## imv (Jan 17, 2005)

Really, I'm thinking to put a pair of wings in my cars because when you play with friends they usually get a flight to the floor!! But the cars are for have a good time.
and if you dont break something you don't have one of the most intersting things that you can do with the car, repair them!!!


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Great track! Cool design and attention to detail too! :thumbsup:


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Jozimoto... now that's cool... took me a while to find some good shots of it... but I did... Now that's what I want in my basement!!! I could almost get one that size I think... my wife would probably kill me however... but then it would keep me home more often... but also might attract crowds of local racers...

Hmmm now you got me thinking...

BTW, heres a more direct link...

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/franks.htm

I hadn't seen these untill just now, here's the old track... 

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/frankspictures.htm


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

We race the regular Mini Z's and we also run the mini z F1 car with The CP Cup Conversion Kit. They are very COOL!!!!! Check out www.cpminiraceway.com


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

jozimoto said:


> We race the regular Mini Z's and we also run the mini z F1 car with The CP Cup Conversion Kit. They are very COOL!!!!! Check out www.cpminiraceway.com


Those are cool! Have you had any reliability issues with any of the Mini-Z's? I was thinking of getting one, but a local dealer said he had some problems with them over the Christmas holiday. He sold 10 and 9 were returned with problems.

I'm just curious. Thanks!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I like the MiniZs and the tracks with the links are really cool.
Frank's track is really cool. Mt Rushmore and all...
IMV has a cool layout as well. I didn't find many pics of the track for the CPminiraceway.
The CP Cup Conversion Kits look cool.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Did you see the Kyosho Mini-Z cup regional section of the gallarey?

http://www.cpminiraceway.com/gallery.html

There are 20 or 30 pictures of a track out of the 65 that are in that regional section of the gallery.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

DynoMoHum,

No, I didn't look at the Kyosho Mini-Z cup regional race. Nice track. Sorry to have missed it earlier.
What is the company that makes the bodies that fit the MiniZ as display models or Mini-Z bodies. I want to say AutoArt but I don't think that is right.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Porsche911GT3,
Personally I haven't had any major reliability issues with the Mini Z's I have heard that you have to be carefull what motor you run. Too hot of a motor will take out the FETs on the board. The board can be modified with additional FETs to handle hot motors. The only issue I have heard of at the track was that a motor shorted out and when it did it took the board with it. The board is a combo ESC , Receiver and I believe some servo circuitry .


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Rafster, 
It's the Auto Scale collection and they are made by Kyosho also. Not only can you use the body but the tires and rims are also usable on a Mini Z


----------



## imv (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello people I'm gald you like my circuit! I got some new features in my page you can visit in the same link at the beggining of the talk. or go to this direction:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/cshoyuelos/MiniZ/taller.htm
the text is in spanish but you can see my cars and How I had installed lights in them! pleasae let me know what do you think!!
Regards!


----------



## imv (Jan 17, 2005)

*Great tracks in the links*

I've been looking at the links you have posted and are great!!! I love the oval track!! it has banks!!! 
I think that is one of the most interesting proyects I had ever seen. and resist three pearsons on it!

I'm sorry because I could not translate my page to english, but I will. Had you seen my new pages, I show How to install lights in the cars and Two plastic models that fits in the Miniz chasis!! you can visit my page here! sorry because it is in spanish but it has a lot of pictures.

http://perso.wanadoo.es/cshoyuelos/MiniZ/index.htm
http://perso.wanadoo.es/cshoyuelos/MiniZ/taller.htm
http://perso.wanadoo.es/cshoyuelos/MiniZ/Luces.htm
http://perso.wanadoo.es/cshoyuelos/MiniZ/Carcasas.htm


Frank your site is great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rundropslide22 (Apr 26, 2005)

cp cup cars we race at franks


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i like it


----------



## imv (Jan 17, 2005)

Beautiful circuit and photos!!!


----------



## imv (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Jozimoto have you seen my Star Trek Gif animated site??
you really enjoy it, and all the gifs are free
http://perso.wanadoo.es/dinojuegos/trek/Films.htm
enjoy all the gifs!
bye


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

imv I checked your Star Trek site, pretty cool! Qaplah!


----------



## imv (Jan 17, 2005)

I've added some photographs of classic cars in my mini-z web page: :thumbsup: 
http://perso.wanadoo.es/cshoyuelos/MiniZ/index.htm

For the trek-fans, I have also recently changed the style of my Star Trek Gif animated site,
http://perso.wanadoo.es/dinojuegos/trek/Films.htm

I hope you like them both!  
bye


----------

